# Baltimore Aquarium



## Kirrie

As of 5:30 this morning, I am on my way to the Baltimore Aquarium with my school. I have been there once before, but has anyone else been there? I plan to post pictures here when I come back : )


----------



## emc7

I was once.


----------



## Kirrie

I love how the outside is made entirely of glass so you can see the inside. We just left Fort McHenry and are going to the aquarium next.


----------



## lohachata

i have only been to 2(actually 3) public aquariums..the PPG aquarium at the Pittsburg Zoo.it was quite fantastic as some of the displays are the type i love..
the old Cleveland Aquarium when i was younger before it was taken out of service. and the more recent aquatics building at the Cleveland Zoo...within the past couple of years a new aquarium was opened up by a private enterprise...it is small and not as well designed as it should have been...but there is a real public aquarium in the works for Cleveland..a friend of mine is one of the founders and is working hard to get this project up and running...
of course if i wanted to go to another aquarium i could always go down to Johns Creek Georgia and visit EMC7; or i could just look at my fish tanks....lol


----------



## emc7

Ga aquarium is okay, but really its one huge salt tank. Not lots little FW ones with different fish like i remember from the shedd growing up


----------



## emc7

There's one in louisville and one in chattanooga. The TN aquarium has a lot of TN natives, trout etc. I've sicced my sister on photographing my fish.

The baltimore one i kind of remember a big tank of rainbows


----------



## Kirrie

Ya, there is one big tank of them when you first walk in. It was nice except they took out the sting rays which I remember as being as big as a small car.


----------



## C. King

Never been to Baltimore. But I did go to the one in New Orleans, and it was amazing. Cant wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Kirrie

I decided to post them in my albums because there was a lot of them even though I didn't post most of them. I got pictures of a lot of the fish and recorded some that moved to fast. My camera died after I recorded the dolphin show though.


----------



## emc7

Nice pics...


----------



## C. King

Wow! great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheOldSalt

What happened to the stingray pool? It was one of the best parts.


----------



## Kirrie

Thanks! And I have no idea. I was expecting to see them again and get better pictures but it's not there anymore and it looks like they're working on something. I wonder what they did with all of them. I guess I could find my old pictures of the stingrays if anyone wants to see what it used to look like.


----------



## Kirrie

I forgot I also got pictures of the jellyfish with my ipod after my camera died. I just added those to the album with the other pictures if anyone is interested : )


----------



## yannis2307

Wow nice ones!


----------



## Kirrie

Thank you : )


----------



## fishpondcoating

WOW! Amazing pics, Thanks for sharing


----------

